# Best Batteries



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

My Canon A580 takes 2 AA cells, the rechargeables I use are a little long in the tooth and constantly need recharging. Any recommendations for new rechargeable batteries? is it just a case of finding the highest capacity which seems to be around 2850 mAh ar do other factors come into play.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

I use Energiser 2500 mAh AA's in my work camera, and they seem fine to me. Not saying they are the best, of course, just that I've had no problems with them and they last a decent amount of time between charges.

Probably a good idea to stick to a known brand as well, IMHO


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

When shopping for NiMH, look at that mAh rating ... I see different ratings on batteries selling for similar prices at local stores. I find Duracells hold up a long time. A trick I've learned is not to let them drain down 100% ... get 'em charging after depleting a bit. It may be voodoo, but seems to do well by me.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

High capacity NiMHs self- discharge quite quickly, if you use your camera weekly that wonâ€™t be a problem.

There are lower capacity, but high current, batteries that donâ€™t lose their capacity as quickly, they can be left for months and still have the ability to run the camera.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low_self-discharge_NiMH_battery

Which type you choose will depend on the way you use your camera, Sanyo Eneloops et al are great for a â€œgo toâ€ (Americanism) camera.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks chaps, sounds like the low self-discharge ones will probably be best for me - I'll give them a try.

I must say I have always let rechargeable batteries discharge fully as I have been advised that otherwise they get a "memory" and will require charging more frequently as a result, could be total bo**ocks as my understanding of these things is rudimentary to say the least :duh:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Have a look at these:-

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/4-ENERPRO-AA-2100mah-Rechargeable-Batteries-PRE-CHARGED-/120617844723?pt=UK_ConsumerElectronics_Batteries_SM&hash=item1c15623ff3

They aren't quite up to Eneloop standards, but they are very good and much cheaper. I have several sets and haven't been disappointed with their performance.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

Without faffing around too much, Maplin do 'hybrid' rechargables which charge up to a high capacity but then 'behave' for want of a better word like traditional alkalines - very low discharge rate. They've often got an offer on, too...


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

With LSD batteries there is a hierarchy, Sanyo is the best because it invented them and is advancing the technology.

There are many other companies which have agreements with Sanyo to make and market LSD cells that may not use the latest technology or the premium materials that Sanyo uses.

Donâ€™t discount those brands because they donâ€™t have a premium brand name, if those batteries retain a 70% charge a year after the initial full charge thatâ€™s good enough for me.

In practical terms, if you want the best LSDs then Eneloops are the thing to buy. If you want better cells than standard NiMH, buy third party LSDs (like the Enerpro or Maplin offering, et al) and see how they work for your needs.

Price is the key issue, Eneloops might cost circa Â£8 or Â£10 for 4, the also-rans can cost half that and perform 85% as well.

Some of the also-rans are selling for the same price as Eneloops, the pitfall is finding the ones that sells for less. Many of the also-rans have big brand names and trade on them, get it?

I did give a hint in my previous post. 

Most LSD batteries are charged to 75% capacity at the factory, thereâ€™s no way to know how long they could have been â€œin stockâ€, so Iâ€™d always give them a full charge when you get them.:wink1:

Just my thoughts on the state of LSD marketing; my two bobs worth.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I forgot to add this earlier, it's Grepow/ Enerpro's website.

A true OEM manufacturer with designs on the retail market.:wink1:

http://web.grepow.com:81/en/products.asp?id=2

I should get a free set of AAs for this, but I doubt it will happen. 

I've just bought another four.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Cheers Stan, far,far more information than I hoped for - I'll buy the Enerpro and see how they go, at about a fiver I can't go wrong really.

Why don't you contact them and see if you can become an Enerpro Ambassador


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

handlehall said:


> Cheers Stan, far,far more information than I hoped for - I'll buy the Enerpro and see how they go, at about a fiver I can't go wrong really.
> 
> Why don't you contact them and see if you can become an Enerpro Ambassador


I might do that, I could do with a job. 

You should be okay with them, I've got four or five sets and they haven't missed a beat thus far.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

the best batteries i use for all my cameras,and controllers etc are morrisons own. cheap as chips and last longer than energiser.the gadget show did a test a few series ago and they come out tops due to price and stuff.last time i bought some they are in packs of 12 and come in black and yellow box.


----------

